# Appropriate registration numbers on cars...



## Archie_tect (8 Mar 2020)

A Nissan Note on the A1...


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2020)

There was a very large man who used to commute on the M61 driving a huge white BMW.

His registration was PEN1S. I kid you not.


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There was a very large man who used to commute on the M61 driving a huge white BMW.
> 
> His registration was PEN1S. I kid you not.



Certainly not a pleasant place to sit inside, that is for sure...


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There was a very large man who used to commute on the M61 driving a huge white BMW.
> 
> His registration was PEN1S. I kid you not.



That used to belong to Steve Parrish, motor bike and truck racer.


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Mar 2020)

My driving instructor tested my eyes on a Merc sport that was owned by the lady owner of a local massage parlor, BED 69 OK


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> That used to belong to Steve Parrish, motor bike and truck racer.


How long ago was this?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> How long ago was this?


About 6 inches ago


----------



## Oldfentiger (8 Mar 2020)

Dentist I went to in Peterborough - his reg no. CAV17Y


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> How long ago was this?



Up to about 2010 (google)


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2020)

I always fancied ANU50L for my plate.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (8 Mar 2020)

They're all highly appropriate! They all mark the owner down as complete wafter who believes in their own legend and perceived importance. 

My neighbor has RA08 RTA and her name is Roberta, so it's highly appropriate that such a desperate stretch for imagined glory marks her down as the total wally that she is. Her son also has (I'm guessing) his initials on his vanity plate H7 HTB, so stupidity breeds stupidity, clearly. 

Private plate = Desperate social climber. With very, very few exceptions.


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> They're all highly appropriate! They all mark the owner down as complete wafter who believes in their own legend and perceived importance.
> 
> My neighbor has RA08 RTA and her name is Roberta, so it's highly appropriate that such a desperate stretch for imagined glory marks her down as the total wally that she is. Her son also has (I'm guessing) his initials on his vanity plate H7 HTB, so stupidity breeds stupidity, clearly.
> 
> Private plate = Desperate social climber. With very, very few exceptions.



Or a clever person who knows a good investment, mind you most are not.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Or a clever person who knows a good investment, mind you most are not.


None are bought as investments, otherwise why pick one with your own name? Bob 1 will be worth just as much as Jim 1, and if they were truly an investment you wouldn't care.


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Private plate = Desperate social climber. With very, very few exceptions


I have private plate and I use a length of old rope as a belt. Fred West is more likely to be invited to a dinner party than I am.


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> None are bought as investments, otherwise why pick one with your own name? Bob 1 will be worth just as much as Jim 1, and if they were truly an investment you wouldn't care.



I have made a few bob selling reg plates, I take it you have not.


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2020)

The place that sold me mine for 400 sheets some year back rang me just after christmas and offered me 2 grand for it. Gods honest truth. 

I declined, as I'd never find a plate like B4ll BAG again.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> I have made a few bob selling reg plates, I take it you have not.


I haven't but what would that have to do with having a plate spell my own name rather than someone else's?


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I haven't but what would that have to do with having a plate spell my own name rather than someone else's?



Just pointing out that not everyone who owns one fits your idea.


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I haven't but what would that have to do with having a plate spell my own name rather than someone else's?


Just a thought, but might there not be more than one person with your name?


----------



## Slick (8 Mar 2020)

I have my dear old mums number plate on my vehicle.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (8 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I have private plate



Do you mind me asking why though? What's the actual benefit? I've always wondered what kind of value you can get from paying for some particular letters on a number plate.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Up to about 2010 (google)


Hmmmmm........that would fit with when I was seeing it


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2020)

Around the Preston area one can see a mini with the plate U2................it isn't Bono.

In Blackburn there used to be a guy who drove a car painted blue on one side and white on the other. The plate was 13RFC


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Do you mind me asking why though? What's the actual benefit? I've always wondered what kind of value you can get from paying for some particular letters on a number plate.


Pleasure


----------



## Sharky (8 Mar 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> A Nissan Note on the A1...


A 9 Bob note. Wasn't that a saying back in the pre decimal days for somebody who was........


----------



## kapelmuur (8 Mar 2020)

There was a VW Jetta in Timperley a few years ago with the plate J3TTA, not the best investment!


----------



## Gunk (8 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> They're all highly appropriate! They all mark the owner down as complete wafter who believes in their own legend and perceived importance.
> 
> My neighbor has RA08 RTA and her name is Roberta, so it's highly appropriate that such a desperate stretch for imagined glory marks her down as the total wally that she is. Her son also has (I'm guessing) his initials on his vanity plate H7 HTB, so stupidity breeds stupidity, clearly.
> 
> Private plate = Desperate social climber. With very, very few exceptions.



I have three plates, one from 1945 the other from 1953 and more recently from 1993 They’ve always interested me but thanks for your opinion, stereotyping and sweeping statements.


----------



## figbat (8 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> That used to belong to Steve Parrish, motor bike and truck racer.


I believe it was PEN 15. I also believe that PEN 1S was never issued.


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Mar 2020)

Sharky said:


> A 9 Bob note. Wasn't that a saying back in the pre decimal days for somebody who was........


Bent as a... Nissan Note with the reg 9 BOB... thanks Sharky, at least someone can see it!


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Mar 2020)

A weightlifter had W8 MAN.
Local vet who specialised in small animals, K9 VET.
Owner of a water supply company H2 EAU.

Jimmy Tarbuck had COM 1C but that has no twist to make you laugh, unlike that 9 BOB Note!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2020)

A bloke up the road had A511LEY on his Range Rover for a while, it didn't look as good on his knackered old Transit a couple of years later


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2020)

figbat said:


> I believe it was PEN 15. I also believe that PEN 1S was never issued.


From memory I think you're probably correct. It demonstrates the potential problem personalised number plates create for the police.

The guy in Blackburn who had 13RFC was frequently pulled over and told to have his plates changed to legal ones. In the end he got rid of the number as he was tired of being pulled over. Wouldn't happen today.

Colin Hendry, ex Blackburn and Scotland, drove CH5.


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2020)

figbat said:


> I believe it was PEN 15. I also believe that PEN 1S was never issued.




Correct.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> They're all highly appropriate! They all mark the owner down as complete wafter who believes in their own legend and perceived importance.
> 
> My neighbor has RA08 RTA and her name is Roberta, so it's highly appropriate that such a desperate stretch for imagined glory marks her down as the total wally that she is. Her son also has (I'm guessing) his initials on his vanity plate H7 HTB, so stupidity breeds stupidity, clearly.
> 
> Private plate = Desperate social climber. With very, very few exceptions.


Wow, you seem to have very strong feelings about this, did you get left hooked by someone with a private plate once?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2020)

Had M9 MRD for a few years. Wanted M5 for May 5th for my birthday but wasn't available, the rest was my initials. No vanity reasons. Just liked it was easy to remember and nobody knew what age your car was, not that it mattered. Wrote the last one off driving to work in the winter and couldn't be bothered with the hassle of retaining it until I got another car so just let it go.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2020)

We have one on our car , you wouldn't know it's personalized but it is too us


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Do you mind me asking why though? What's the actual benefit? I've always wondered what kind of value you can get from paying for some particular letters on a number plate.


No benefit, no value, no advantage...I simply liked it so I brought it. Presumably at some time in your life you've bought something of no genuine utility simply because you liked it?

People think nothing of frittering away hundreds of pounds _every single month _for most of their adult lives on car payments. I've never had car finance, a loan or PCP in my life, yet I spent the equivalent of perhaps a single months finance on a plate and I get cross examined. Go figure.

Prior to that I'd change my name by deed poll to match the plate every time I bought a new car, but after a while that gets confusing.


----------



## Bazzer (9 Mar 2020)

My optician used to have SPEC 5.
A friend has KYM 5, which is his first name. He bought his many years ago and has been offered over 5 times more than he paid for it.


----------



## flake99please (9 Mar 2020)

A friend of mine (milliner) had the plate HAT80Y


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2020)

Aye, I've been been offered 5 times what I paid for mine too. When this car turns up its toes I'll be giving up driving so I will sell the plate and enjoy the handsome profit. Much better returns than an ISA.


----------



## DaveReading (9 Mar 2020)

Saw a sludge lorry last week that was wearing PO02 GET.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (9 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> No benefit, no value, no advantage...I simply liked it so I brought it. Presumably at some time in your life you've bought something of no genuine utility simply because you liked it?
> 
> People think nothing of frittering away hundreds of pounds _every single month _for most of their adult lives on car payments. I've never had car finance, a loan or PCP in my life, yet I spent the equivalent of perhaps a single months finance on a plate and I get cross examined. Go figure.



Sorry you felt like it was a cross examination! I've never wanted one, so I was just genuinely interested in what drives the desire for one.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Mar 2020)

Is it just me or is the image in the original post so blatantly edited that it renders the rest of the thread irrelevant? Am I missing something?


----------



## sheddy (9 Mar 2020)

aren't they called Prat Plates by the BiB ?


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2020)

sheddy said:


> aren't they called Prat Plates by the BiB ?



Ask Drago, he comes at it from both sides.


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> They're all highly appropriate! They all mark the owner down as complete wafter who believes in their own legend and perceived importance.
> 
> My neighbor has RA08 RTA and her name is Roberta, so it's highly appropriate that such a desperate stretch for imagined glory marks her down as the total wally that she is. Her son also has (I'm guessing) his initials on his vanity plate H7 HTB, so stupidity breeds stupidity, clearly.
> 
> Private plate = Desperate social climber. With very, very few exceptions.



Be interesting to know what you spend your disposable on.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Mar 2020)

If you're looking for an appropriate registration number then I don't think you'll beat this. For me it summarises my general experience of vanity platers, especially the drivers of wankpanzers. (Yes, yes, I know there will be exceptions.)


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Mar 2020)

I arrested a solicitor who had LFC1 on his porche.

What a chav


----------



## Rocky (9 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> They're all highly appropriate! They all mark the owner down as complete wafter who believes in their own legend and perceived importance.
> 
> Private plate = Desperate social climber. With very, very few exceptions.


60 years ago my father bought a new Morris Traveller with a number plate 1 *** (I'm not giving details). They were not seen as special in those days and it just came with the car. He transferred it to every new car he got and when he died in 2008, he left me his car and number plate in his will. In those last 12 years, I have transferred it to the two new cars I have owned. I will leave it to my older son.

I am not a social climber. I am not a wafter. I do not have a legend and I don't think of myself as important. I do, however, have very fond memories of a special man who I miss every single day.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Mar 2020)

I don't get them, if you do then great. Fleets etc kinda makes sense but why pay more for a new reg + transfer fee when I've got one.

My cars on a BP64 plate which I could swap for an NI one for £0.. Still be the same car 🤷


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Mar 2020)

A couple of weeks ago I was behind an unbadged and current model 7 series BMW with the reg number 1P.
Oddly, it is not showing up on DVLA database or any of the tyre supplier searches.


----------



## Smudge (9 Mar 2020)

I used to know a guy with a Yamaha R1 and he bought a reg number that was.....
R15
EXX
Of course the reg number as its supposed to be on a motorcycle doesn't work like this. So he put the reg all in one line as....
R1 5EXY. The last letter he blocked part of it off with a yellow screw.
So the plate was not only an illegal format, plus a miniscule size, but he had also illegally modified the last letter. The soft twot called pulled by the police constantly with it.


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Mar 2020)

Dad bought a mini traveler from a farmer many moons ago for £17.50 (he wanted £20) it was in full working order it had just been in his barn for years, anyway the reg was CMA and a couple of numbers, Charles Marshall Amour who was a leading member of the scouts lived up the road and came to the house to ask about the reg, my dad gave it to him for the cost of the transfer.
Many fire fighter vehicles on the island have 999 in the reg, no police vehicles however.


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Mar 2020)

I used to have 1150 MAN on a BMW RGS 1150, bought it with the bike and sold it with the bike, it now lives on a BMW 5 series estate car!


----------



## Smudge (9 Mar 2020)

I've also seen a Harley with the reg number....
B16
EVO
Which is only really relevant to people that know about Harleys.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Mar 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Is it just me or is the image in the original post so blatantly edited that it renders the rest of the thread irrelevant? Am I missing something?


Of course I edited it... otherwise it wouldn't be a 9 BOB Note!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Mar 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Of course I edited it... otherwise it wouldn't be a 9 BOB Note!




That number is actually assigned to a 1989 Ferrari.


----------



## Smudge (9 Mar 2020)

Personally i've never bought a private reg number, its just not something i would spend my hard earned on. Sometimes i've been lucky in being able to pick a reg number that goes with whatever new car or bike i'm buying. But thats becoming very rare these days. The DVLA are well clued up on any reg numbers that correspond to vehicles or names and they get sold separately.


----------



## stephec (9 Mar 2020)

As seen a few years ago on the M6 near Lancaster.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Mar 2020)

My neighbour has an older three letters & three numbers plate on his Saab. It came off a Lotus sports car he used to own years ago. 

Thing is, he really looks after his Saab. He has had it for at least 16 years and the unusual plate means it still looks like a new-ish car. So there's an exception to the rule !


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> Personally i've never bought a private reg number, its just not something i would spend my hard earned on. Sometimes i've been lucky in being able to pick a reg number that goes with whatever new car or bike i'm buying. But thats becoming very rare these days. The DVLA are well clued up on any reg numbers that correspond to vehicles or names and they get sold separately.


If, for example, you'd spent your hard earned money on my plate it would have made you over 400% profit.

And therein lies the rub - most people are too busy working to earn any real money.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Mar 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That number is actually assigned to a 1989 Ferrari.


Can you find my old car WDW 824K... I'd love to buy it back if it's still on the road!


----------



## Smudge (9 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> If, for example, you'd spent your hard earned money on my plate it would have made you over 400% profit.
> 
> And therein lies the rub - most people are too busy working to earn any real money.



I'm well aware its possible to make a profit on them. But it isn't something i could be bothered to deal in.


----------



## Electric_Andy (9 Mar 2020)

Showing as untaxed, last tax was due 01/05/1985

There's an app you can download called Vehicle Smart that tells you MOT and tax data (yours has no MOT data though, being so old)


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There was a very large man who used to commute on the M61 driving a huge white BMW.
> 
> His registration was PEN1S. I kid you not.


Wouldn't call Steve Parish a large man, let alone a very large man


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Mar 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Can you find my old car WDW 824K... I'd love to buy it back if it's still on the road!




Was it a blue VW?
The result for that search suggests the car is likely abandoned or off-road as a rotting heap. It hasn't been SORNed or officially scrapped.
Click the thumbnail to enlarge...


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2020)

Looks like somebody bought it in November 1984 & that was the last it was seen.


----------



## slow scot (9 Mar 2020)

There's a nice number driving round Aberdeen. It's K9 DOG. I really hope it's owned by a cat lover!


----------



## Poacher (9 Mar 2020)

A local auctioneer has/d B9GUY


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Mar 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Was it a blue VW?
> The result for that search suggests the car is likely abandoned or off-road as a rotting heap. It hasn't been SORNed or officially scrapped.
> Click the thumbnail to enlarge...
> View attachment 507710


It was... loved that little car, had it from 1978 until 1982.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> The place that sold me mine for 400 sheets some year back rang me just after christmas and offered me 2 grand for it. Gods honest truth.
> 
> I declined, as I'd never find a plate like B4ll BAG again.


And there was I thinking you had *505 EXY *


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Looks like somebody bought it in November 1984 & that was the last it was seen.
> 
> View attachment 507711


that's the one P!


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Mar 2020)

COM 1C may have belonged to Jimmy Tarbuck, but the last I heard it was on an elderly Rolls Royce owned by Paul Daniels.

The car was stolen outside a gig he was doing at a workingmen's club in one of the former County Durham pit villages.

His career had hit the skids by then.

From memory, the car was recovered following a press appeal.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> COM 1C may have belonged to Jimmy Tarbuck, but the last I heard it was on an elderly Rolls Royce owned by Paul Daniels.
> 
> The car was stolen outside a gig he was doing at a workingmen's club in one of the former County Durham pit villages.
> 
> ...


Think you will find Paul Daniels had MAG 1C


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Think you will find Paul Daniels had MAG 1C



Makes more sense.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Makes more sense.









Debbie Magoo has since sold it or was trying to sell it for £150K


----------



## Jody (9 Mar 2020)

Another one @glasgowcyclist


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> COM 1C may have belonged to Jimmy Tarbuck, but the last I heard it was on an elderly Rolls Royce owned by Paul Daniels.
> 
> The car was stolen outside a gig he was doing at a workingmen's club in one of the former County Durham pit villages.
> 
> ...



I thought that was MAG1C


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2020)




----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Mar 2020)

I do like those with a sense of humour.

Which car should I use today?


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2020)

I have heard the theory that a personal number plate disguises the age of your car.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Mar 2020)

Local orthopaedic surgeon has/had T1B 1A
Used to see it as I walked to work in the mornings.


----------



## Jody (9 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have heard the theory that a personal number plate disguises the age of your car.



It's definitely not theory. Although you can only make a newer car look older and not vice versa


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Mar 2020)

Jody said:


> It's definitely not theory. Although you can only make a newer car look older and not vice versa


Yup, I could put MT09 WEE on my 2015 Yamaha MT09


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2020)

Jody said:


> It's definitely not theory. Although you can only make a newer car look older and not vice versa


Not quite, if you have an older revision of a car, update it to the newer version, by newer headlights. mirrors, grille etc. then change the plates to a non year specific, it can look like you have a newer car than you actually do.


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have heard the theory that a personal number plate disguises the age of your car.



It can do but that is a very seldom used reason for having one.


----------



## Jody (9 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not quite, if you have an older revision of a car, update it to the newer version, by newer headlights. mirrors, grille etc. then change the plates to a non year specific, it can look like you have a newer car than you actually do.



Face lifting bodywork isn't quite what I was on about.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2020)

Jody said:


> Face lifting bodywork isn't quite what I was on about.


I know  but I have seen it done for that reason, when we had our MR2 Turbo because of the mods you couldn't tell which revision it was, unless you were well into that type of car.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Local orthopaedic surgeon has/had T1B 1A
> Used to see it as I walked to work in the mornings.



Are you remembering that correctly? That's not a valid sequence. Might it have been T1BYA?


----------



## figbat (9 Mar 2020)

I had K700 CRX on a previous Honda of mine (you can guess the model). Someone where I used to work had a Honda with the registration V6 NSX.

I am wondering about some of the plates being mentioned here though - they appear to flout any index format I am aware of.

1150 MAN? SPEC 5?


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Mar 2020)

figbat said:


> I had K700 CRX on a previous Honda of mine (you can guess the model). Someone where I used to work had a Honda with the registration V6 NSX.
> 
> I am wondering about some of the plates being mentioned here though - they appear to flout any index format I am aware of.
> 
> 1150 MAN? SPEC 5?


No Idea, it was a Manx bike bought and used in the Isle of Man, we still allow black and white number plates if the car is of a certain age.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Mar 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Are you remembering that correctly? That's not a valid sequence. Might it have been T1BYA?


It's been about ten years so I might be mis remembering but I'm pretty sure. Perhaps TIB 1A? 
I spoke to a friend who worked at the Hospital ( Poole ) and she told me that his Wife was also a Surgeon and had FIB 1A ( though she might have been making that up )


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Mar 2020)

A barrister of my acquaint has or had A19 GUE on his Mercedes.

Supposed to represent 'argue'.

Many years ago the Tory MP for South Worcestershire, Sir Gerald Nabarro, had NAB 1 on his Daimler.

I see wiki says he had NAB 1 to NAB 8.

He used to live nearby to me, and I recall seeing his wife in another NAB, but I wasn't aware he had such a long series.

Best known for sponsoring the bill which introduced health warnings on cigarette packets.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_Nabarro


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Mar 2020)

The official car of the Lieutenant Governor carries the registration number MAN-1 in the Isle of Man


----------



## figbat (9 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> No Idea, it was a Manx bike bought and used in the Isle of Man, we still allow black and white number plates if the car is of a certain age.


Aaaah - IoM, that splains it.

A friend of mine at uni (30-odd years ago) had a motorbike that was registered in Guernsey; it had the number plate 568. He was very proud of this, as it is the number of millilitres in a pint.


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2020)

Chap know bought a new VFR750 when the first came out- reg as F750VFR. Throughout the bikes life he was pestered to sell it, and about 8 years ago he finally did and it's now on another 750 VFR. The cash he raised close on covered what he paid for the bike nearly 30 years previously, as it was then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2020)

There was a Pimlico Plumbers thread a while back. Here's an almost complete list of plates:



1 BOG
*111 BOG*
111 LAV
111 WC
*13OG*
2 BOG
*2 PP*
21 WC
222 LAV
3 LOO
3333 PP
40 RAD
44 RAD
51NKS
*6 GAS*
701LET
71LER
8 WC
*80 G*
*84TH*
84THS
8OG


9 WC
A 1EAK
A 701LET
*A 801LER*
A LE4K
*ALL 11OT*
*B101LER*
B19 TAP
*B1DET*
*B4TH T*
BAS111N
*BAS11N*
*BOG 1*
*BOG 2*
*C15TEN*
DRA111N
*DRA11N*
*DRA1N*
F10ODD
*F1USH*
*F1X PP*
*F1X WC*
FEM411E
*FEM41E*
FLU55H
G2 LOO
G2 TAP
G45 1EAK
G45 2 GAS


*GA5 2 GAS*
GAS 15
GAS 6
GAS 8
GAS 9
H34TED
HA5 1EAK
*L 981 TAP*
*L1 8END*
*L13ULB*
LAV 1
*LAV 2*
LAV 5
LO0 2 JET
*LO0 2 OLD*


*LOO 2 LOO*
*LOO 2 RAD*
LOO 2 ROD
LOO 2 TAP
LOO 2 WET
LOO 3
*LOO5S*
MET3R
*NEW 80G*
*P 111 PLU*
P1 TAP
P111 ELC
*PLL1G*
PLU11B
PLU6S
*RAD 15 ON*
*RAD 3*
*RAD 5*
*S110WER*
S1NK T
*S1NK X*
*S1NKS*
SLA73S


*T01 LET*
T11E WC
T11LER
TAP 15 ON
TAP 570P
*TOO 11OT*
W10 BOG
W10 LAV
W11 BOG
*W2 BOG*
W2 LAV
*W4TER*
W8 BOG
W8 LAV
WC 20
*WC 21*
WC 24
*WC 40*
*WC 55*
WC 80
WC 88
*WEF I X*
*X 1EAK*
X 801LER


----------



## Salar (9 Mar 2020)

Try and trump this one.

There's a person I "know" in S.Wales who owns an Aston Martin DB5, the personal plate is DB5 and guess what his initals are?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Mar 2020)

Salar said:


> Try and trump this one.
> 
> There's a person I "know" in S.Wales who owns an Aston Martin DB5, the personal plate is DB5 and guess what his initals are?



B5?


----------



## kapelmuur (9 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> From memory I think you're probably correct. It demonstrates the potential problem personalised number plates create for the police.
> 
> The guy in Blackburn who had 13RFC was frequently pulled over and told to have his plates changed to legal ones. In the end he got rid of the number as he was tired of being pulled over. Wouldn't happen today.
> 
> Colin Hendry, ex Blackburn and Scotland, drove CH5.



This football related post reminds me of a trip to see Shrewsbury Town play at Preston in pre satnav days. I got lost in the outskirts of Preston and a car reg PNE 1 passed me in the opposite direction. A quick U turn to follow him direct to Deepdale!


----------



## kapelmuur (9 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> A barrister of my acquaint has or had A19 GUE on his Mercedes.
> 
> Supposed to represent 'argue'.
> 
> ...



I sued to play football for Willersey which was also near Sir Gerald’s home. I have a memory of seeing NAB 9 on a moped ridden by his gardener, but it was 50 years ago and my recall may be faulty.

Former Shrewsbury Town director, chairman of Shropshire Ford dealers Furrows and squire of Cound, Freddie Fry had FRY 1 on his Granada and his wife FRY 2 on her Capri.


----------



## figbat (9 Mar 2020)

A few years ago I saw a Mercedes Sprinter all liveried-up in the name of the company Xtrac - reg plate RAT 10S. Made me smile, but it is a bit of a geeky one.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Wouldn't call Steve Parish a large man, let alone a very large man


I've no idea who Steve Parish is. I just used to see a big guy in a huge white car - BMW or Merc - with the reg.

I thought he must have s great sense of humour.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There was a Pimlico Plumbers thread a while back. Here's an almost complete list of plates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey. Are your typing fingers tired now?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Mar 2020)

On a trip to Spain I noticed a 4x4 had R10JA


----------



## Brandane (9 Mar 2020)

OO1 lives near me. Must be worth a fortune. It's on a not very remarkable Honda SUV.


----------



## Gunk (9 Mar 2020)

As a vain, social climbing tw*t here are mine. (I’ve used photos of cars that have been long sold on)


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've no idea who Steve Parish is. I just used to see a big guy in a huge white car - BMW or Merc - with the reg.
> 
> I thought he must have s great sense of humour.


Former team mate to Barry Sheene,





He's about 10 1/2 stone these days.

EDIT If you click on the picture it's a linky to a newspaper article


----------



## Slick (9 Mar 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> 60 years ago my father bought a new Morris Traveller with a number plate 1 *** (I'm not giving details). They were not seen as special in those days and it just came with the car. He transferred it to every new car he got and when he died in 2008, he left me his car and number plate in his will. In those last 12 years, I have transferred it to the two new cars I have owned. I will leave it to my older son.
> 
> I am not a social climber. I am not a wafter. I do not have a legend and I don't think of myself as important. I do, however, have very fond memories of a special man who I miss every single day.


Perfect reason to have this which is exactly why I have mine and I still get a sense of satisfaction when I look at it.


----------



## Brandane (9 Mar 2020)

Slick said:


> Perfect reason to have this which is exactly why I have mine and I still get a sense of satisfaction when I look at it.


I wish OWG414 had been retained through the years. It was the number on our family car, a Rover 110, when I was born. 
Not that the letters or numbers have any meaning, but I feel it would be nice to still have it. Unfortunately it is long gone, and non retained numbers cannot be brought back.


----------



## Slick (9 Mar 2020)

Brandane said:


> I wish OWG414 had been retained through the years. It was the number on our family car, a Rover 110, when I was born.
> Not that the letters or numbers have any meaning, but I feel it would be nice to still have it. Unfortunately it is long gone, and non retained numbers cannot be brought back.


I think we all need a connection to happier times with people who are no longer here and it would seem that number plates are able to do that for more people than just me. I have my dad's wedding ring, an ornament my mum loved and the number plate. I really don't believe that makes me a social climber at all.


----------



## Bazzer (9 Mar 2020)

Slick said:


> I think we all need a connection to happier times with people who are no longer here and it would seem that number plates are able to do that for more people than just me. I have my dad's wedding ring, an ornament my mum loved and the number plate. I really don't believe that makes me a social climber at all.


^^^ +1 ^^^
I wish I had kept KOT385. Utterly meaningless to almost everyone except me. It was on Morris Traveller my Grandpa drove. My Dad had the car restored after my Grandpa died and after a few years circumstances overtook him and it was parked in a cold damp garage, never to move again until he died suddenly. Mum eventually agreed for me to have the car, when she moved out of the house, by which stage tin worm had destroyed the car. And with other stuff going on at the time it was only after I sent off the form to the DVLA about the car being scrapped I realised my mistake.


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2020)

AWE50M would be, well, er, awesome.


----------



## Gunk (9 Mar 2020)

It’s strange how you remember cars and registration numbers from when you were a kid, like others have said, happy times.

I remember our Morris Minor with ONH 321 and Renault 12 OVV 444J, both Northampton registrations.


----------



## Brandane (9 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> It’s strange how you remember cars and registration numbers from when you were a kid,


I think I have some form of disorder, as I can remember pretty much every car/motorbike I have ever owned, plus most of my parent's cars from the 70's. But I can never remember where I put down my glasses .


----------



## CanucksTraveller (9 Mar 2020)

Slick said:


> I really don't believe that makes me a social climber at all.



No, and I don't either. 

My comment touched a nerve with some, clearly. But I did say there were exceptions, and if you had your plate from Dad and it has emotional connections, or if it was on your first car or similar, then I do of course get that kind of thought process. I think it's pretty plain that the social climber thing wasn't directed at your situation, or at the other poster who had similar reasons and also took offence. 

It's people putting their initials on their 9 year old Range Rover in the belief that it makes them / the car have an air of prestige or status, that's what I'm referring to. And that is, I suspect the reason most people do it. Of course it may have done that in 1980 when they were rare, but not now. 

Anyway I think we've managed to identify from the offended posts who actually has one.


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> No, and I don't either.
> 
> My comment touched a nerve with some, clearly. But I did say there were exceptions, and if you had your plate from Dad and it has emotional connections, or if it was on your first car or similar, then I do of course get that kind of thought process. I think it's pretty plain that the social climber thing wasn't directed at your situation, or at the other poster who had similar reasons and also took offence.
> 
> ...



If you are thinking me you could not be more wrong, I have no interest in cars or the plates.


----------



## Slick (9 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> No, and I don't either.
> 
> My comment touched a nerve with some, clearly. But I did say there were exceptions, and if you had your plate from Dad and it has emotional connections, or if it was on your first car or similar, then I do of course get that kind of thought process. I think it's pretty plain that the social climber thing wasn't directed at your situation, or at the other poster who had similar reasons and also took offence.
> 
> ...


I wasn't offended, just giving others an insight as to why they do things even if others can't make sense of it. No big deal


----------



## CanucksTraveller (9 Mar 2020)

Fair enough!


----------



## Beebo (9 Mar 2020)

Jimmy White had CUE 80Y on his car. It used to be parked outside my local pub most days.


----------



## simon.r (9 Mar 2020)

My old dentist had K90 UCH


----------



## Beebo (9 Mar 2020)

Brandane said:


> I think I have some form of disorder, as I can remember pretty much every car/motorbike I have ever owned, plus most of my parent's cars from the 70's. But I can never remember where I put down my glasses .


It’s easier to remember the first things, like your first phone number or number plate. 
After a while your brain simply has too much stuff to remember and the novelty of new things wears off.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Mar 2020)

I was close passed today by a W4NK3R with a plate XX NN SUV (genuinely, didn't click the rest as I swerved into the gutter for self preservation). Of course, he immediately stopped to turn right, having gained Z3RO seconds. 

What is it with these AR3E HOL3S ?

TOS33R.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Mar 2020)

I think there was a lottery winner who had A11 WON.


----------



## Gunk (10 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It's people putting their initials on their 9 year old Range Rover in the belief that it makes them / the car have an air of prestige or status, that's what I'm referring to. And that is, I suspect the reason most people do it. Of course it may have done that in 1980 when they were rare, but not now.



But if it brings them pleasure who cares.


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2020)

I remember seeing a very nice Porsche with the plate WAS 111S. There was a black screw cover placed between the first two 1's to make it read like an H, therefore WAS H1S. Driven by a very attractive middle aged female. Not wishing to upset any of our more sensitive members, but I immediately assumed that she might have married well and divorced even better .


----------



## raleighnut (10 Mar 2020)

Brandane said:


> I remember seeing a very nice Porsche with the plate WAS 111S. There was a black screw cover placed between the first two 1's to make it read like an H, therefore WAS H1S. Driven by a very attractive middle aged female. Not wishing to upset any of our more sensitive members, but I immediately assumed that she might have married well and divorced even better .


Hairdresser ?


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Mar 2020)

Brandane said:


> I remember seeing a very nice Porsche with the plate WAS 111S. There was a black screw cover placed between the first two 1's to make it read like an H, therefore WAS H1S. Driven by a very attractive middle aged female. Not wishing to upset any of our more sensitive members, but I immediately assumed that she might have married well and divorced even better .


She'll wish it was still his when she takes it in for a service...


----------



## vickster (10 Mar 2020)

There's a red Ferrari around here with W00OSH or similar which makes me smile...and it's always driven very sensibly


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2020)

Brandane said:


> I think I have some form of disorder, as I can remember pretty much every car/motorbike I have ever owned, plus most of my parent's cars from the 70's. But I can never remember where I put down my glasses .


I am good with car registrations for some reason too. Bizarre. First Mini in British racing green was HGS 239F, then a Nissan Cherry GST 634N, MG Midget RDS 656R (wish I had kept that car....loved it) and many more since.


----------



## Gunk (10 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> There's a red Ferrari around here with W00OSH or similar which makes me smile...and it's always driven very sensibly



It may be WOO 5H 

I tried to buy it at a DVLA auction over 20 years ago but was outbid, I still regret not buying it.


----------



## Gunk (10 Mar 2020)

Although it’s not on a Ferrari


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Mar 2020)

A couple of years ago there was a 4 litre Audi A7 that was driven at ridiculous speeds around my area (all 30mph streets) and when I say ridiculous I mean 70mph at times. The reg number was JU57 GTF so that gives you an idea of the driver's attitude to other people's safety. 

Checking it again today I can find no trace via DVLA. It would be nice to think he's had the car seized under a S59 order for anti-social driving and crushed, with the reg number revoked.


----------



## vickster (10 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> It may be WOO 5H
> 
> I tried to buy it at a DVLA auction over 20 years ago but was outbid, I still regret not buying it.


No it's longer than that, but I've not seen for a while so it may now be on an Aston

W100 OSH maybe  I can't recall exactly


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2020)

Guy around here that has Weimeraner dogs has V1MUR


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2020)

My dad has a private plate on his plane. Now that is just showing off.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2020)

DaveReading said:


> Saw a sludge lorry last week that was wearing PO02 GET.


That's @smokeysmoo


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Mar 2020)

I had '_S50 RAT'_ on my old Discovery
Bought for me, by wife, as it was a 50th Anniversary model (& a 'S' suffix anyway)




After that, transferred to my 110Td5







Years ago, one of our junior doctors had '_B16 DOC_' (Big)


I saw this one a while ago, what would have 'made' the picture was a dog sniffing the bumper


----------



## Cambram (11 Mar 2020)

Very polished and shiny blue RR with A 5LOB reg no. Long haired guy driving it on M62 near Batley. Many years ago.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Mar 2020)

Q Park Liverpool yesterday; B16KNB which Mrs B interpreted as bigknob and questioned whether he had.


----------



## Alex H (11 Mar 2020)

I had a company car once, the reg having the last letters FSE, which was appropriate as my job title was Field Systems Engineer.


----------



## Salar (11 Mar 2020)

Ditto company car. I was in the Aviation business and had *** FLY

(Looked good when I went fly fishing too)


----------



## Gunk (11 Mar 2020)

A51 FLY used to be around Northampton years ago.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> That's @smokeysmoo


Used to see a lot of PO0 reg's up here from 2002 on, so "PO02 YOU" for example  

I'm sure the PO is for Preston, which would explain it I suppose


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2020)

Why wre people who have "B19" number plates invariably small people?


----------



## Vantage (12 Mar 2020)

I had to look twice when this passed me a couple years ago. 
Maybe she's a porn star?


----------



## Gunk (12 Mar 2020)

Vantage said:


> I had to look twice when this passed me a couple years ago.
> Maybe she's a porn star?
> 
> View attachment 508055


 
Or a bit of an idiot, honestly why would you want that on your car? 🙄


----------



## GM (12 Mar 2020)

This was mine. Got rid of the car about 10 years ago, but I've still got the plate if anybody is interested. I had a space between the G and X and no space between the 4 and G, but got told off by plod a couple of times so had to change it.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2020)

Passed today by a big shiny black Bentley, in Sywell. 
*P8WER*


----------



## Globalti (18 Mar 2020)

A UIAGM guide with whom we used to ski tour in Argentiere had a Sierra Cossy with H1 4LPS, the 4 being mysteriously canted a little anticlockwise.


----------



## gbb (18 Mar 2020)

Oldfentiger said:


> Dentist I went to in Peterborough - his reg no. CAV17Y


Dentist at Orton Malborne used to have that i think ..on (whats now called) a SUV, Mitsubishi maybe.


----------



## Oldfentiger (18 Mar 2020)

gbb said:


> Dentist at Orton Malborne used to have that i think ..on (whats now called) a SUV, Mitsubishi maybe.


Would have been in the 1980’s. The Dentist was above the optician on Cathedral Square.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Feb 2021)

Sorry, to drag this one back into the present, but I saw it, as I was back-tracking looking for something else in the forum


There's a prevalence of vehicles around the Featherstone area to have plates with *FEV* lettering, likewise in Castleford; *CAS*
Possibly pride in the towns, or maybe local sporting teams, so I'm told?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> A Nissan Note on the A1...



Badly photoshopped 😭


----------



## Chris S (10 Feb 2021)

carlosfandangus said:


> My driving instructor tested my eyes on a Merc sport that was owned by the lady owner of a local massage parlor, BED 69 OK


Now on a Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's a prevalence of vehicles around the Featherstone area to have plates with *FEV* lettering, likewise in Castleford; *CAS*
> Possibly pride in the towns, or maybe local sporting teams, so I'm told?


Are you sure this does not hark back to the old days where each area had there own office & own set of plates, seem to remember Barnsley was HHE.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Are you sure this does not hark back to the old days where each area had there own office & own set of plates, seem to remember Barnsley was HHE.



No, I doubt it
Too many new 'ish' registrations


One of my old Land Rovers was a Halifax registration, as it was 'L453 KVH'


----------



## Sharky (10 Feb 2021)

An old work colleague of mine always wanted a registration plate that spelled a word. How ever he had mixed feelings when he bought a smashing little MG with a plate starting LOO

OO was a suffix used in Essex.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2021)

A cycling chum of mine used to have N1BOB on his van.
It cost him quite a lot, but he sold it for more a while back.


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Feb 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Badly photoshopped 😭


I thought I'd done rather well for my first go at it @Ming the Merciless 

It's a Nine Bob Note....


----------



## Brandane (10 Feb 2021)

Sharky said:


> An old work colleague of mine always wanted a registration plate that spelled a word. How ever he had mixed feelings when he bought a smashing little MG with a plate starting LOO
> 
> OO was a suffix used in Essex.


I would imagine those plates would be popular in a certain town on the south coast of Cornwall - unless they have all been bought up by Pimlico Plumbers.
There are a couple of good number plates around here; L4RGS, L8RGS. Guess my location then? 
In a nearby town we have OO1 - on a modest Honda CRV. The plate is probably their pension.
Go further down the Clyde coast and you get a lot of "AYR" plates. Over the water on the Isle of Bute they opt for any combination ending in ***8UTE.
Take a trip to Oban and you will see the same idea but it is ***0BAN. All with illegal spacing, of course. The Police do have an occasional crackdown, but the illegal plates soon resurface.


----------



## Gunk (10 Feb 2021)

Growing up in Northampton it was VV NV NH, my Mum had a Cortina with ONH 1M on it, she didn’t keep it, shame, worth a bit now


----------



## Brandane (10 Feb 2021)

Gunk said:


> Growing up in Northampton it was VV NV NH, my Mum had a Cortina with ONH 1M on it, she didn’t keep it, shame, worth a bit now


That reminds me of the Porsche I once saw, driven by a very attractive middle aged female. The plate was "WAS111S", but a strategically placed black screw head cover made it read WAS HIS. A nice divorce settlement perhaps .


----------



## figbat (10 Feb 2021)

A Tesla Model 3 near here has the reg YU53 GAS, spaced and altered to attempt to read Y U53 GAS (why use gas...oline?). It is parked on the drive next to a big, conventionally-powered SUV.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Feb 2021)

On a red porsche from Sandwich some 30 years ago. 

TUR130.


----------



## sheddy (10 Feb 2021)

Prat Plates that need deciphering should be removed to the reject bin.


----------



## shep (10 Feb 2021)

Why?


----------



## Gunk (10 Feb 2021)

figbat said:


> A Tesla Model 3 near here has the reg YU53 GAS, spaced and altered to attempt to read Y U53 GAS (why use gas...oline?). It is parked on the drive next to a big, conventionally-powered SUV.



for some reason Tesla owners do seem to like crap number plates


----------



## Gunk (10 Feb 2021)

shep said:


> View attachment 573293
> 
> 
> Why?



he might be Nigel O’Brien


----------



## Gunk (10 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> On a red porsche from Sandwich some 30 years ago.
> 
> TUR130.


 
That’s been on lots of 911’s


----------



## shep (10 Feb 2021)

Gunk said:


> he might be Nigel O’Brien


I still wouldn't buy that, would you?


----------



## Gunk (10 Feb 2021)

shep said:


> I still wouldn't buy that, would you?



no


----------



## Gunk (10 Feb 2021)

OMG I agreed with @shep 😮


----------



## shep (10 Feb 2021)

Careful!


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Feb 2021)

Gunk said:


> That’s been on lots of 911’s



I take it you mean in series rather than parallel. 

The Porsche I know it from was around for several years in the same street. 

I have a dim memory of it being on a 911.


----------



## mistyoptic (10 Feb 2021)

One that made me chuckle a few years ago was DU11MPV on a Freelander2


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> On a red porsche from Sandwich some 30 years ago.
> 
> TUR130.



My tired eyes initially read that as TURD.


----------



## mistyoptic (10 Feb 2021)

One of our local taxis is L8 JOB


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> My tired eyes initially read that as TURD.


Describes Porches perfectly


----------



## Gunk (10 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Describes Porches perfectly



Modern _Porsche’s_ (there is an S in Porsche) perhaps, Classic air cooled 911’s however are iconic. I owned my first in 1992 and sold my last one in 2002. 10 years of pure motoring joy.


----------



## PK99 (10 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Around the Preston area one can see a mini with the plate U2................it isn't Bono.



I know a number of North End fans with plates that have their initials + PNE


----------



## Sharky (10 Feb 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> My tired eyes initially read that as TURD.


Slightly OT, but a few summer's ago, I saw this lady in the local shopping centre. She was wearing a jumper with a name/word embroidered across the front. I think it may have been the word "SATURDAY". But I'll never know for sure. She was wearing a jacket over her top, un buttoned. Only the 4 middle letters were visible. 
It made me smile.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Feb 2021)

figbat said:


> A Tesla Model 3 near here has the reg YU53 GAS, spaced and altered to attempt to read Y U53 GAS (why use gas...oline?). It is parked on the drive next to a big, conventionally-powered SUV.


They always are aren't they! A neighbour of mine has a Tesla, plus a roof full of solar panels, plus an AMG Mercedes that seems to run on 24 cylinders of diesel, going by the noise it makes and the smoke it produces. 

The Mercedes has a plate of course, AMG something.


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Feb 2021)

I used to work with a guy who drove a big Vauxhall VXR8 with the plate W3 NKR. DVLA wouldn't sell him W4 NKR.


----------



## shep (11 Feb 2021)

Gunk said:


> Modern _Porsche’s_ (there is an S in Porsche) perhaps, Classic air cooled 911’s however are iconic. I owned my first in 1992 and sold my last one in 2002. 10 years of pure motoring joy.


This is going to hurt, 

That would be my dream car, what would you need for a late '80' s Turbo, 100k?


----------



## Gunk (11 Feb 2021)

shep said:


> This is going to hurt,
> 
> That would be my dream car, what would you need for a late '80' s Turbo, 100k?



about that, they used to be £15-20k 30 years ago


----------



## PK99 (11 Feb 2021)

Sharky said:


> Slightly OT, but a few summer's ago, I saw this lady in the local shopping centre. She was wearing a jumper with a name/word embroidered across the front. I think it may have been the word "SATURDAY". But I'll never know for sure. She was wearing a jacket over her top, un buttoned. Only the 4 middle letters were visible.
> It made me smile.



Many years ago I had a t shirt from Wankie National Park in Zimbabwe. Worn under a jacket I had a similar problem.😊

Since renamed closer to the indigenous language phonetics as Hwange


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2021)

Theres a lad in thw village who's a bit of a nodder. His name is Byron, and he has B9RON on his Range Rooney.

A while ago I upset him when I asked who "Be Gron" was.

If it doesnt properly spell something, then dont bother. You just end up looking like a sad twit with small man syndrome.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2021)

Gunk said:


> Modern _Porsche’s_ (there is an S in Porsche) perhaps, Classic air cooled 911’s however are iconic. I owned my first in 1992 and sold my last one in 2002. 10 years of pure motoring joy.


Handbag down, that's the beauty of cars there are so many different kinds, Porches had never had any appeal to me, sorry if that upsets you.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2021)

shep said:


> View attachment 573293
> 
> 
> Why?


Perhaps he has 29 nobs? Or has had 29 nobs? Or is campaigning for packets of gob jobs to inclide 29 biscuits?


----------



## figbat (11 Feb 2021)

Gunk said:


> Modern _Porsche’s_ (there is an S in Porsche) perhaps, Classic air cooled 911’s...


Indeed there is... but there’re no apostrophes in “Porsches” or “911s”. 

A new LR Defender just up the road has OO70 PPK which is clearly a nod to James Bond but I don’t know who they might be or why this reference on that car.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2021)

figbat said:


> A new LR Defender just up the road has OO70 PPK which is clearly a nod to James Bond but I don’t know who they might be or why this reference on that car.


Maybe he's just a bond fan, was there a LR in Skyfall the Scottish house scene


----------



## figbat (11 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Maybe he's just a bond fan, was there a LR in Skyfall the Scottish house scene


The new Defender is in the yet-to-be-released No Time To Die, but unless you know it's a bit obscure - it's not like it's a DB5 or Esprit!


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (11 Feb 2021)

Brandane said:


> I would imagine those plates would be popular in a certain town on the south coast of Cornwall - unless they have all been bought up by Pimlico Plumbers.
> There are a couple of good number plates around here; L4RGS, L8RGS. Guess my location then?
> In a nearby town we have OO1 - on a modest Honda CRV. The plate is probably their pension.
> Go further down the Clyde coast and you get a lot of "AYR" plates. Over the water on the Isle of Bute they opt for any combination ending in ***8UTE.
> Take a trip to Oban and you will see the same idea but it is ***0BAN. All with illegal spacing, of course. The Police do have an occasional crackdown, but the illegal plates soon resurface.



Where I live (it's the one in Cambridgeshire) there are a lot of people with ELY on their plates, and completely legally too. I also saw a locksmith last night. His van said Rapid something on the side and the plate was RR10 CKS. I thought that worked quite well.


----------



## DRM (14 Feb 2021)

Bazzer said:


> My optician used to have SPEC 5.
> A friend has KYM 5, which is his first name. He bought his many years ago and has been offered over 5 times more than he paid for it.


There used to be an optician round here with 4 EYE


----------



## mistyoptic (14 Feb 2021)

I was at an optical conference some tears ago at the NEC and there were a whole group of Reg’s like that all parked in close proximity. Lots of EYE ones and things like C 1ENS and similar. M7 EYE is good too


----------



## mistyoptic (14 Feb 2021)

Also at the NEC, on a Lamborghini, SU07ERO with a careful screw to make the 0 a B. Back in the old Top Gear days of the cool wall


----------



## guitarpete247 (14 Feb 2021)

I used to see a middle aged blonde woman driving a 4x4 with the reg MR55 EXY. The spacing of the numbers made it MR5 5EXY. I've not seen it for about 3 years. Was near Hartshill, Nuneaton.


----------



## Slick (14 Feb 2021)

guitarpete247 said:


> I used to see a middle aged blonde woman driving a 4x4 with the reg MR55 EXY. The spacing of the numbers made it MR5 5EXY. I've not seen it for about 3 years. Was near Hartshill, Nuneaton.


We all have our sell by date.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (14 Feb 2021)

I've seen OU14YES which I happen to know is driven by a French language tutor. It's spaced as OU1 4 YES.


----------



## Chris S (14 Feb 2021)

There are lots of BJ69 plates in Birmingham. They caused controversy when they came out but not anymore.


----------



## Chris S (14 Feb 2021)

A local vicar has a Y666REV plate.


----------



## slow scot (15 Feb 2021)

Round here we have K9 DOG. I rather like it.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Feb 2021)

There was a car knocking around in Cambridge with the reg AR51 DAD.

A German man by the name of Hans Meyer did a job for me once,his Reg was M3YER.

I recently lost my man of the people status by purchasing a private plate. I thought long and hard about it..... But there is a story to it, so I eventually relented. It’s my initials, birth date and name given to me by Lisa and Georgia.


----------



## Gunk (22 Feb 2021)

Dave 123 said:


> There was a car knocking around in Cambridge with the reg AR51 DAD.



That would suit me!


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Feb 2021)

The mayoral Jag here has the plate U1

That must be worth a small fortune, so it's unclear why our eternally cash strapped council haven't sold it to raise valuable funds to cover councillors expenses or otherwise fritter away.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Feb 2021)

The plate on the Lord Provost’s car here is G0.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2021)

guitarpete247 said:


> I used to see a middle aged blonde woman driving a 4x4 with the reg MR55 EXY. The spacing of the numbers made it MR5 5EXY. I've not seen it for about 3 years. Was near Hartshill, Nuneaton.


Theres one near hear, JU51GAL. She isn't very juicy, so I regard it as false advertising.


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I've seen OU14YES which I happen to know is driven by a French language tutor. It's spaced as OU1 4 YES.


Spring water bottling company owner had H2 EAU. In Northumberland.

That’s just about as middle class as you can get!


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2021)

Chris S said:


> There are lots of BJ69 plates in Birmingham.


Indeed, 54 identical Prius taxis, all with the same 69 registration number.


----------



## mistyoptic (22 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Indeed, 54 identical Prius taxis, all with the same 69 registration number.


Are you/they suggesting that hybrids suck?


----------



## Houthakker (22 Feb 2021)

Ive seen a lady driving a Bently convertible around here, reg M1 Fun. 
Looks like it is too.


----------

